# From Rant To Rave in One Night



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The mesh disks are awesome. I'm glad to see Diablo offering them, so more people will try them. I've been using Mirka Abranet for a year or so and won't buy regular disks again. My local lumber store had a 25% off sale on any 5 boxes of 50 disks each, so I picked up a range from 80 to 320 for a little over $20/box that should last me a long time.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I had not heard of them before a couple days ago Rich. Just thought I would try them out. I didn't mention it in the review, but they are at Home Depot, not sure if anyone else sells them.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ill check these out ive been switching to abranet too but these sound like maybe cheaper?how many were in a pack.the sanding screens are the only way to go.thanks for the tip papa.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review! I've been using Abernet, also. Maybe these will be less expensive.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I haven't tried mesh disks yet, due to a review that seemed to say it can damage the H&L pad on your sander. Any issues with that in your experience?

I have been using Klingspor VD6000x series discs and have been very pleased with those.

The review is much appreciated, so thanks again.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thanks for the review. I haven t tried mesh disks yet, due to a review that seemed to say it can damage the H&L pad on your sander. Any issues with that in your experience?
> 
> I have been using Klingspor VD6000x series discs and have been very pleased with those.
> 
> ...


I wish I could remember who so I could give them credit, but a LJer explained to me that the purpose of the interface pad is to prevent the longer velcro hooks on most sanders from protruding through the mesh sandpaper and damaging the surface being sanded (and the pad on the sander as you mentioned). It's definitely a must-have for these types of disks. I think it's good that Diablo is including them in the box.

It's basically just a pad with hook on one side and loop on the other. Hook it onto the sander and leave it there. I've never had one wear out.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, each pack of 10 disc comes with the interface pad to attach to your sander pad for the disc to hold onto.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, I'm definitely going to give them a try.


----------



## SpartyOn (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to review! I'll definitely try these out.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Bump and see EDIT above.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Man, I just saw them in Home Depot and bought some of the 320 about a week ago.

I liked the overall concept, and the way they are intended to work. 
It is good to read your review. I have not yet opened my package.


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought some today. Acutely they were free with purchase when you bought 50 of the regular disk


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

I find the edges get torn up more easily than the regular disks, but I was using the 60 grit version to sand a deck.
I'll have to try the finer grits on furniture work.


----------



## StonesFireDesigns (Apr 30, 2019)

The finer grits work great but both the 60 and 80grits which are colored red not white like the finer grits seem to MELT after a few minutes of sanding average lumber


----------



## StonesFireDesigns (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I went to Home Depot to buy new furnace filters and saw the Diablo Sandnet discs in a middle aisle display, 50 assorted discs for $18 which I thought was reasonable and, after I read the claims, I decided to buy a package as I was refinishing some drawer fronts anyway.

The drawers were previously finished with a lacquer which had turned golden brown over the nearly white maple. 
I had done one drawer with Mirka paper discs, 80, 120, 150, and 220 on my PC random orbit sander.

I started the second drawer, #2 of 8, with the 80 grit Sandnet but that was somewhat dissapointing so I went back to the Mirka 80 grit. 
After using the Mirka 80 grit I went back to the Sandnet 120 grit and began the grit progression to 220. As it turns out, so far, it was better than I had expected in not only in sanding efficiency but also much less dust.

While going through the grit progression I noticed the dust collection in the center of the PC pad, I did not use the included "adapter" pad, but I am considering cutting some channels from the center of the PC disc pad to the vacuum holes.

All in all, this product deserves at least 4.5 out of 5 stars but it may be 5 out 5 after I see how long these last!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oh the ghost of papadan has been awoken,oldnovice id call in a priest before it's too late-lol.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Around a month ago I bought three different grits from HD. It will be hard for me to go back to the other types. So far I haven't any complaints. There is some wear on the edges but not enough to complain about. I have also cut these into smaller sizes to sand by hand and it works real good for this also. Mel


----------

